# Foxpro Wildfire



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, after talking to everyone on here about a new sight for my shotgun and deciding to keep what I have I used the spare change I had and picked one of the new Foxpro Wildfire's last night. My buddy had called me and said where he works at the Sporting good shop that all their callers were 10% off. Their price was 280.00 regular and with his discount I couldn't pass it up ! I'll let you know how it works out. I had my dogs going nuts last night setting it up. Holds 35 sounds but you can add up to 200. Pretty sweet !! All in all, I walked out with a Foxpro gear bag, caller and batteries for 260.00. Not bad. Couldn't pass that up.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Well, after talking to everyone on here about a new sight for my shotgun and deciding to keep what I have I used the spare change I had and picked one of the new Foxpro Wildfire's last night. My buddy had called me and said where he works at the Sporting good shop that all their callers were 10% off. Their price was 280.00 regular and with his discount I couldn't pass it up ! I'll let you know how it works out. I had my dogs going nuts last night setting it up. Holds 35 sounds but you can add up to 200. Pretty sweet !! All in all, I walked out with a Foxpro gear bag, caller and batteries for 260.00. Not bad. Couldn't pass that up.


Should throw a few Christmas Carol's on there also!!HA!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never thought about calling in reindeer ! LOL I was hoping this thing would change the oil in my truck, feed horses.......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Never thought about calling in reindeer ! LOL I was hoping this thing would change the oil in my truck, feed horses.......


 Some of this modern technology is nice at times and when they field test them its usually ideal conditions, throw in a blizzard, - temps and winter gloves and then we'll see how they work, good old hand calls will help complete the hunt.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree. I never go out without my hand calls. Never ! I know what the cold can do to batteries alone. Thought I'd give it a try and see how it works out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Grab Tom


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, I took this baby out for a spin this morning on a couple sets. All I can say is that it worked great ! 10 degrees out and no issues with the remote or call. The Mojo, well that's a different story. Batteries crapped out before I had it running 5 minutes. The call was easy to operate with zero malfunctions. Sounds great too. Can't wait to get a few more sounds on this rig. I'm very happy with it so far.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to hear Tom, Did you have it at BAND CAMP ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh yea !! LOL


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Tom---I may up-date------sb


----------

